# HTC One VX will not operate



## daisyduck (Apr 19, 2013)

My HTC One VX is frozen. The screen is frozen on a text message I was trying to open and it will not lock or turn off or anything. I tried taking out the sim card and memory card but the screen would not change. I also plugged the phone into the computer and nothing is changing. It doesn't even show that it is charging. It's been this way about 30 minutes now.Could someone please tell me the easiest way to fix this?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Remove, then replace the battery.


----------

